# Where to bow hunt hogs?



## soonerman26 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am just looking to tear into some hogs with my bow!! Itching to get out there and shoot it but not getting into any deer for sure just yet b/c of some timing issues. Anybody have any good public lands, with the APH (Annual Public Hunting) permit that have good populations of hogs to track and shoot? Much thanks.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

This is Texas. I would say any of them that have a lot of river or creek bottoms are going to have a good population of hogs.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I ran into a bunch at SHNF two days ago scouting for deer season. There there in large numbers but they are smart. Doubt you are going to stalk one successfully. Probably have better luck finding a wallow or somewhere they have been freshly rooting and setting in a stand or ground blind. You don't even really need to be on one with a creek bottom but it doesn't hurt and that where most of the oaks are too.


----------



## soonerman26 (Apr 5, 2009)

is there a listing of where any ground blinds are at at SHNF or should I just bring a pop up blind.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

there are no blinds costructed on public property. Well there actually are some but there aren't supposed to be any. We would need to bring your own. If you have a lightweight climber that would be perfect as the pines there are easy to get up and down.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i think it would be harder to find a place that don't have hogs!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

silentkilla said:


> i think it would be harder to find a place that don't have hogs!


Correct ta mundo.....WW


----------

